# using a motorcycle battery for a fish finder.



## 200racing (Mar 26, 2011)

i am in a pinch. i got a fishfinder/gps for christmas. its installed but dont have a battery. im going out tomorow and would like to set way-points.
will the battery out of my dirtbike work for one trip?
its like this.
https://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/prod...=&productId=p200364&leafCatId=&mmyId=13600007


----------



## redbug (Mar 26, 2011)

yes that will be fine just charge it up before you go

welcome to the sit when you get a chance update your profile to add a location it will help with info down the road 
state would be fine


----------



## richg99 (Mar 26, 2011)

As already answered, you can use any 11 or 12 volt battery for a FF. Most FF's do not draw very much current.

I used an 11 volt Lipo , 1500 mah, model airplane battery to run one last year. Only hitch was, on a LIPO, to be certain not to draw it down to far. Not much of a problem with regular dry cell batteries, though. Rich


----------



## Popeye (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a cranking battery, not a deep cycle battery. It will do what you want to do with it for a trip or two but understand that those batteries aren't meant to last with really deep draws. I would recommend that you get a deep cycle battery. It doesn't have to be a huge TM sized battery, one that is used by the underwater camera systems would be great. I use a 7AH one for my Lowrance LMS 522c iGPS for ice fishing and the battery is good for a full day of sonar and GPS operation


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been using a lawn mower battery for over a year and havnt had any problems. I have never drained it dry or had any problems with it not holding a charge. I think I gave less than 20 bucks for it.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> I have been using a lawn mower battery for over a year and havnt had any problems. I have never drained it dry or had any problems with it not holding a charge. I think I gave less than 20 bucks for it.



X2 and Im on year 3 with it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had more trouble with actual lawn mower batteries in my lawn mower. For some reason I cant keep one alive for more than a couple seasons. I take them out in the winter and store them inside and charge them once or twice a month but they just wont live.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2011)

Keep your connections clean and tight. Make sure you clean off any lawn debris from the battery terminals after each use. Keep an eye on electrolyte levels and charge, then add distilled water if needed. Do not over charge the batteries, that's just as bad as not charging them. Vibration is bad for batteries so make sure the battery is mounted securely too.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 30, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> I have been using a lawn mower battery for over a year and havnt had any problems. I have never drained it dry or had any problems with it not holding a charge. I think I gave less than 20 bucks for it.



Never had to charge it?


----------



## bear7625 (Mar 30, 2011)

I run my electronics on a 12 volt 8 amp battery that has it's own charger. They have them at Cabela's. They are on sale right now. 1 battery w/charger $30, 2 Batteries w/charger $50. They are small and don't take up much room. I have never had a problem.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Froggy said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using a lawn mower battery for over a year and havnt had any problems. I have never drained it dry or had any problems with it not holding a charge. I think I gave less than 20 bucks for it.
> ...




Oh yeah I have to charge. I normally charge it after every trip just to keep it in good shape. I even have my bilge pump on it and its has no problem.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using a lawn mower battery for over a year and havnt had any problems. I have never drained it dry or had any problems with it not holding a charge. I think I gave less than 20 bucks for it.
> ...




Do you have any other accessories on it? I was thinking about running my second bilge pump, lights, and my bait tank off of one and wasnt sure if it holdup. I use the bilge a decent bit and the bait tank runs all the time while on the water. I almost think I need a small deep cycle battery but I dont want to spend the cash on it.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

I ran my livewell all day on a small agm battery, size of lawnmower, anyhow it didnt last the whole day. I suggest a group 27 for a bait tank myself. We have some more of them agm batterys now troutman, they are equivalent to like a group 37 or something. Let me know if you need any, ill put you in touch with the guy.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I ran my livewell all day on a small agm battery, size of lawnmower, anyhow it didnt last the whole day. I suggest a group 27 for a bait tank myself. We have some more of them agm batterys now troutman, they are equivalent to like a group 37 or something. Let me know if you need any, ill put you in touch with the guy.




Thats what I am afraid of. I cant really afford to spend the money on a agm battery right now and I was just trying to find the most affordable way to run my accessories. I have twin boys coming in July so I am trying to limit my purchases.


----------



## redbug (Apr 7, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Thats what I am afraid of. I cant really afford to spend the money on a agm battery right now and I was just trying to find the most affordable way to run my accessories. I have twin boys coming in July so I am trying to limit my purchases.




why wait to but them you will be paying for the twins for the next 20 or so years...

congrats on the twins.
you might be able to get away with a size 24 group dual purpose battery


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

redbug said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I am afraid of. I cant really afford to spend the money on a agm battery right now and I was just trying to find the most affordable way to run my accessories. I have twin boys coming in July so I am trying to limit my purchases.
> ...



Thanks Red.....


Thats what I am nervous about. :shock:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

50.00 troutman. these things are huge to.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> 50.00 troutman. these things are huge to.




Whats the estimated weight on them? That was another reason I wanted a smaller battery its sits in the back of the baot and its already pretty heavy back there.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > 50.00 troutman. these things are huge to.
> ...



100 lbs. better suited for the t motors, and a grp 27 for the electronics.


----------

